# Zeus vom turnleberg . Rottweiler at IFR



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSLXVfp3YF0 A lot of people say that he is a good rottweiler .


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

did they say why he is a good rottweiler? 

im losing my patience, you cant just say something and not explain it , it just makes me curious and then when that curiosity doesnt get satisfied i get :twisted:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> did they say why he is a good rottweiler?
> 
> im losing my patience, you cant just say something and not explain it , it just makes me curious and then when that curiosity doesnt get satisfied i get :twisted:



Then maybe you should get your impatient ass on youtube and google yourself to find out some info about the posts made?

Just a suggestion!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Alice he posts all these videos and pictures of rottweilers and they all look the same. and he puts the same words in front of them as well "they say this is a good rottweiler" his spamming, its like a virus. 
and in his intro he said he works knpv bouvier des flandres, etc there is something suspicious about this guy


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> Alice he posts all these videos and pictures of rottweilers and they all look the same. and he puts the same words in front of them as well "they say this is a good rottweiler" his spamming, its like a virus.
> and in his intro he said he works knpv bouvier des flandres, etc there is something suspicious about this guy


Really? There is something suspicious about Lalit? I happen to know this person and know him to be a very nice person and not suspicious at all. He makes his posts and shares them because he likes what he sees, he is not like some people on this forum who only ask questions in order to be able to ignore the answers he gets... Ring a bell?

I would call your posts spam and a virus before I did any of Lalit's...


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Watch a few videos of different Rotts Michael, then compare his guarding and how he strikes when he bites in the back transport or his long bite. I think he's a pretty nice dog.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

He does look nice. I've always like rotts, and have thought about getting one at some point... but I'll probably wuss out and get another herder.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Lalit looks good to me.

Seems Max V. Turnleburg has been producing some nice Rottweilers, also like the Dam line.

If I could get Max progeny In Australia I may not have changed to Malinois or more likely have both!


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Hello Martin,
You could check out http://www.seeuferhauserottweilers.com.au/ and http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/ . Both of these kennels have the bloodlines you are looking for. The malinois is good dog and most people who are used to the mali find it hard to change . However , that is my ezperience with the malinois people in my country . 

Regards,
Lalit



QUOTE=Martin Koops;390874]Lalit looks good to me.

Seems Max V. Turnleburg has been producing some nice Rottweilers, also like the Dam line..

If I could get Max progeny In Australia I may not have changed to Malinois or more likely have both![/QUOTE]


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Hello Michael,

Have i misled you by trying to make myself look good in this forum ? If you think so , what benefit do I draw out of it ? I am not a breeder nor I do have a professional business. When I am not either of the above mentioned , then how can I benefit by falsifying information about myself ? oR may be you think it is ego ? 

The country I live in , fortunately or unfortunately doesn't have a big business of dogs and we have a small group here that do our own thing . The majority of this group here has mali people training for Central reserve police forces . We may not be the best but we try to do something and it is working . we learn from each other's expeiences . I have a KNpv lines bouvier imported from the Netherlands and I and and some of my friends working line rottweilers before . Even though these breeds are not up to par with the Mali/Dutchie or even GSD for that matter , I still try to look for a good example from these breeds as i never i give up hope . And I think it is my passion to look for something in these breeds. I studied the rottweiler bloodlines but not much on forums but talking to honest handlers , decoys and breeders whom I trust .
Your own country had several good people training dogs and also breeding good dogs and I had once sent you a PM abou that . I am a private person and do not like to get into arguments with people on forums , I wrote this as yo questionedn my integrity .

Lalit








Michael Murphy said:


> Alice he posts all these videos and pictures of rottweilers and they all look the same. and he puts the same words in front of them as well "they say this is a good rottweiler" his spamming, its like a virus.
> and in his intro he said he works knpv bouvier des flandres, etc there is something suspicious about this guy


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael, it's also important to ask YOURSELF why YOU think the dog is a good dog or not. You can't just constantly rely on other people to tell you what's good and what isn't. We all want different things in dogs.

This is in no way a reflection of my opinion on this dog, I haven't even watched the video. Just general advice.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> Have i misled you by trying to make myself look good in this forum ? If you think so , what benefit do I draw out of it ? I am not a breeder nor I do have a professional business. When I am not either of the above mentioned , then how can I benefit by falsifying information about myself ? oR may be you think it is ego ?
> 
> ...


sorry didnt mean to upset you, i dont really take things that seriously myself, i can easily see how my posts may come off as being confrontational but i assure you i always type things with a smile on my face. i like to banter a lot when i talk to friends but i guess thats hard to do on a forum. i thought you might have some good knowledge on rottys and pedigrees etc, i was trying to tease some out of you. sorry again.

ps australia is better then india in cricket :grin: JOKES


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Michael you better behave or I will sick Joby after you.....

Lalit:

What you hear is right...He is a good rottie. I am not a rottie ped head. Rottie always have a special place in my heart. The rottie people were the first to let me work their dogs when I started doing helper work.... I got to work Zeus a couple of times. He is here in the US and owned by Robert Steinel. Zeus has IMO some of the best retrieves I have see. Not just for a rottie but for IPO dogs in general and have been around some good dogs. Loved his heeling, the power the dog showed... Zeus surprised me with his speed on the escape bite and long bite, was not bother on the re-attack. As for myself I got to complacent with a lock up after the out and Zeus gave me a nice counter. My shoulder was hurting for 3-4 days after this session.

It was pleasure to work a good dog and I was happy to see their are still some nice Rotties out their.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

No problem , for a minute I thought there , that you were interrogating for a crime I had never committed , Sure Australia is better than india in cricket and also better in dogs and their training . There is no doubt about that . A better country than India , overall . And that's a fact.

About bloodlines , sometims it is better not to talk about them publicly( a lot of people will not agree wit one's analysis) , but there may be bloodlines out there that are good .

Try Rasmus vom turnleberg from Ms Paula Cochrane , that dog if he produces well should work for you provided you give the right environment for development and training that dog's progeny is not exactly real easy to train and manage . 

Seeuferhause ( Laurie Bouzetis ) has good bloodlines even if he doesn't title dogs himself .

CLYDE VOM TANNENECK offspring may work for you . However , would you really like a Rottweiler is the question to ask yourself . They are slow to mature not as quick to train like GSD/Mali etc . But they do have power if you get a good dog . Quite Formidable indeed , I have seen a couple . 

Mario's post below ex[plains about Zeus . He worked Zeus . He speaks good about him . 





Michael Murphy said:


> sorry didnt mean to upset you, i dont really take things that seriously myself, i can easily see how my posts may come off as being confrontational but i assure you i always type things with a smile on my face. i like to banter a lot when i talk to friends but i guess thats hard to do on a forum. i thought you might have some good knowledge on rottys and pedigrees etc, i was trying to tease some out of you. sorry again.
> 
> ps australia is better then india in cricket :grin: JOKES


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Michael you better behave or I will sick Joby after you.....
> 
> Lalit:
> 
> ...


 
Hello Mario , 

Glad to know that you worked Zeus vom turnleberg and you liked him . :smile: 

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice video, think he's a very nice dog. Needs a bit more work on the blind search, but very nice on the courage test. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Chi Nguyen (May 23, 2010)

Hi Lalit, 

I am close friends with Laurie from Seeuferhause rottweilers (http://www.seeuferhauserottweilers.com.au/) and can personally testify to the quality of his dogs. As you previously mentioned he has great bloodlines but the dogs themselves are also very good. The males are very strong (as expected) but what is interesting is that there are some very promising females coming through the program and the next few years will be very exciting for anyone after a good working rottweiler.

I have personally worked CLYDE VOM TANNENECK and he is a very strong dog. He has produced a lot of drivey dogs with high aggression, although sometimes too much for the inexperienced.

Seeferhause Quantas (Zues), a Rasmus grandson, is a dog at the moment that is starting to get noticed and just had his first litter (to a Clyde daughter). He is the perfect example of an extreme working rottweiler. Extremely high drive, full grips, thick nerves, very high aggression and territorial etc 
http://www.seeuferhauserottweilers.com.au/male-dogs/current-stud-dogs/seeuferhause-quantus/

Re Max vom Turnleberg, the dogs and bloodlines we have down here are approx 3/4 the same as Max's pedigree so there is a strong genepool in Australia.

I have a young 6 month old Boriz Z Lebedova Dvora grand daughter at the moment and she is also very promising. High drive, thick nerves, full grip, strong guarding instincts and has a streak of sharpness.

I was about to switch over to the mainois after having some very negative experiences with the German Shepherds down here but I'm glad I went with the rottweilers as they are more suited for my needs.

I think the working rottweiler will make its come back in the very near future, at least down here in Australia.

Chi




Lalit Dukkipati said:


> No problem , for a minute I thought there , that you were interrogating for a crime I had never committed , Sure Australia is better than india in cricket and also better in dogs and their training . There is no doubt about that . A better country than India , overall . And that's a fact.
> 
> About bloodlines , sometims it is better not to talk about them publicly( a lot of people will not agree wit one's analysis) , but there may be bloodlines out there that are good .
> 
> ...


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Chi Nguyen said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> I am close friends with Laurie from Seeuferhause rottweilers (http://www.seeuferhauserottweilers.com.au/) and can personally testify to the quality of his dogs. As you previously mentioned he has great bloodlines but the dogs themselves are also very good. The males are very strong (as expected) but what is interesting is that there are some very promising females coming through the program and the next few years will be very exciting for anyone after a good working rottweiler.
> 
> ...


 Hi Chi , 

Good to know someone has worked Laurie's dogs personally and found them good . Aprreciate you letting me know . If Michael reads this post , maybe he would consider getting a good rottweiler from Laurie , provided he can train and handle these type of dogs and he has help like a mentor and an excellent helper/decoy .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Hi Chi ,
> 
> Good to know someone has worked Laurie's dogs personally and found them good . Aprreciate you letting me know . If Michael reads this post , maybe he would consider getting a good rottweiler from Laurie , provided he can train and handle these type of dogs and he has help like a mentor and an excellent helper/decoy .
> 
> ...


thanks Lalit  , im sure the dogs are great but i got my eyes on a different type of dog at the moment. maybe in the future


----------

